# AMT 3 in 1 1925 T kit



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I built this fairly recently. It's made from one of the AMT 1925 T kits. They just popped back out the Tall T and Chopped T and the kits are essentially the same aside from some of the body parts.

The kit is one of AMT's very old models and it does not build very well/easily. There were some huge lumps of plastic inside the body shell that had to be ground off so the interior would fit. And, the retro instructions were pretty much useless in determining how some of the suspension actually fit. Fortunately I had an old Buyers Choice issue with better instruction drawings.

Anyway, the kit is built strictly OOTB with no extra work. Paint is Testors Rootbeer lacquer and Tamiya Burgundy for the interior. The photos are not great; I don't have an indoor set up and the sunlight outdoors (in Florida) can be harsh.


----------



## pejota (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks good! Great job!!!

I have one of those kits on the shelf so those pics will come in handy, thanks!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks! I took/posted some of the front end details because a friend had asked how the parts fit also. They do fit once you figure them out and an order to install them.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks good djnick66! Those AMT classics are not the most intricate but have some great features and the stance is just right. The custom upholstery in these kits always looked better to me than about any other T. And the big Lincoln engine is a nice uncommon choice. Everyone uses the Latham blower. Nice to see it with carbs. Great work!


----------

